# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  общение между мужчиной и женщиной

## Милана

Харе Кришна! Вы в своей лекции сказали,что ведическая культура запрещает общение между мужчиной и женщиной, не состоящими в браке.

У меня вопрос,а как же они тогда в брак вступят,если общаться не будут?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

ШБ 6.18 ТЕКСТ 41

шарат-падмотсавам вактрам
вачаш ча шраванамритам
хридайам кшура-дхарабхам
стринам ко веда чештитам

шарат - осенью; падма - лотос; утсавам - цветущий; вактрам - лицо; вачах - речи; ча - также; шравана - слуху; амритам - приятные; хридайам - сердце; кшура-дхара - острие бритвы; абхам - как; стринам - женщин; ках - кто; веда - знает; чештитам - дела.

Красотой и изяществом женский лик подобен цветущему осеннему лотосу. Ее сладкие речи ласкают слух, но, заглянув в ее сердце, мы найдем, что оно остро, как лезвие бритвы. Поэтому кому под силу понять поступки женщины?

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Здесь Кашьяпа Муни дает очень точное с материальной точки зрения описание женщины. Обычно женщин называют прекрасным полом, поскольку они очень привлекательны для мужчин, особенно в возрасте шестнадцати-семнадцати лет. Поэтому лицо женщины сравнивают с цветущим осенним лотосом. Лотосы необыкновенно прекрасны в осеннюю пору, и женщины необычайно привлекательны в пору ранней юности. Голос женщины на санскрите называют нари-свара, потому что женщины любят петь, и их пение пленяет ум мужчин. В настоящее время большой популярностью пользуются киноактрисы, и особенно певицы. Некоторые из них одним пением зарабатывают баснословные деньги. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху запрещал санньяси слушать пение женщины, потому что для санньяси это чревато падением. Санньяса подразумевает полное прекращение общения с женщинами, но если санньяси слушает женский голос и смотрит на красивое женское лицо, то он обязательно почувствует влечение и не сможет избежать падения. Тому есть немало примеров. Даже великий мудрец Вишвамитра пал жертвой чар Менаки. Поэтому мужчина, развивающий в себе духовное сознание, должен особенно тщательно избегать смотреть на женские лица или слушать их голоса. Для брахмачари или санньяси любование красотой женщины или наслаждение ее пением - уже падение в тонкой форме. Следовательно, слова Кашьяпы Муни о женщине должны служить нам назиданием.

Если фигура женщины привлекательна, лицо ее красиво, а голос сладок, то она становится естественной ловушкой для мужчины. Если такая женщина предлагает мужчине свои услуги, писания советуют считать ее темным колодцем, заросшим сверху травой. Такие колодцы - не редкость в полях, и беспечный, ничего не подозревающий путник может провалиться сквозь траву и упасть в один из них. Поэтому писания снова и снова предупреждают нас об этой опасности. Зная, что привязанность к материальному миру коренится в привязанности к женщине, Кашьяпа Муни думал: "Кому под силу понять сердце женщины?" Чанакья Пандит тоже советует: вишвасо наива картавйах стришу раджа-кулешу ча - "Никогда не доверяйте политикам и женщинам". Таковы предписания шастр на этот счет, и потому мужчинам следует проявлять крайнюю осторожность в общении с женщинами.

Иногда Движение сознания Кришны подвергают критике за то, что мы якобы позволяем в нем слишком свободное общение между мужчинами и женщинами. Однако сознание Кришны предназначено для всех, независимо от пола. Сам Господь Кришна говорит: стрийо ваишйас татха шудрас те 'пи йанти парам гатим: каждый, будь то женщина, шудра или вайшья, не говоря уже о кшатриях и брахманах, может вернуться домой, к Богу, если будет строго следовать наставлениям духовного учителя и шастр . Поэтому мы просим всех участников нашего Движения - и мужчин, и женщин - стремиться не к наслаждению телесной красотой, а только к Кришне. Тогда все будет хорошо. Действовать же иначе - значит подвергать себя огромной опасности.

----------

